# Hello to all



## OLDPAIN (Apr 24, 2017)

I have been reading this forum for a few years now, as been a great source of knowledge, and as helped me to parcial recover from my old pain.
Thank you, to all of you, who gives your time and knowledge helping others.

OLDPAIN


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, glad you got something out of this place. Are you going to start posting now?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

OLDPAIN said:


> I have been reading this forum for a few years now, as been a great source of knowledge, and as helped me to parcial recover from my old pain.
> Thank you, to all of you, who gives your time and knowledge helping others.
> 
> OLDPAIN


I also was a loooooong time lurker (late 2009 I believe) only recently joined a year or so ago. 

TAM helped me catch a serial cheating fiancee and, most importantly, how to recover after the fact without turning into a bitter SOB. All I did was read thread after thread, post after post.

I will forever be in TAM's debt. 




For humor purpose only:
I get a chuckle when I see an "old timer" on TAM and think "I remember when you joined!" :smile2:


----------

